# First 2 litters of brokens :) ~ pics



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

My chocolate broken marked show doe has had her litter today, i have 4 very big healthy babies. Fingers crossed all goes well.  

Also my black broken marked doe has had her babies today. she had 7 but have reduced it to 5. all doing well


----------



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations! Can't wait for some pictures


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

as soon as they get their spots i will post pics. might have a show baby u never know lol


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Woohoo! Congratz! Fingers crossed for show baby!


----------



## wildrose (Apr 27, 2011)

aw I love chocolate... Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

Cant wait


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

markings are starting to come through


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

new pics of the 1st litter at 4 days old 


IMG01407-20110520-1113 by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]

IMG01404-20110520-1112 by Tinkers Mice, on Flickr[/url]


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

AW! I love, love, LOVE face blobbies!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It looks like a promising start. Congratulations!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Next time don't reduce the litters before u can see the markings on the skin - you might have culled a perfect broken or even but you'll never know! It's all about the markings on marked mice


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

i havnt culled. she only had 4 lol  so maximum output in this litter lol


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

lovely little litter you have there


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i like the 3 baby


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Tinkers Mousery said:


> i havnt culled. she only had 4 lol  so maximum output in this litter lol


Ah ha! Well, that's convenient!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Oooh, I like the 4th one in the first picture - I'm having such a hard time getting rid of butt clumps. :lol: My only ones with decent spots have huuuuge butt pools.


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Ah ha! Well, that's convenient! [/quote]

thats exactly what i thought lol.


----------

